# Moving to Cyprus



## Rachael (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I'm moving to Paphos very soon and would appreciate any advice on setting up a bank account/insurance etc.

Thankyou.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Rachael said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Paphos very soon and would appreciate any advice on setting up a bank account/insurance etc.
> 
> Thankyou.


Hi Rachel ~ see mine and Jeffrey Streets response to earlier thread from Ethel.
My wife & I found the process very easy ~ contact in our case was established via our Cypriot Lawyer, as basically because we were seeking a good mortgage deal. All I had to do was produce proof of earnings, confirmation of our address in the UK e.g. recent utility bill (that must have shocked them!) and confirmation of my credit worthiness ~ letter from my own bank.
We recently visited in person and found them very relaxed, especially as they just pointed towards our e-mail contact at her desk in the back office. 
Good Luck Regards, Chris


----------

